# thanks for Hamm



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just to say thanks to everyone who helped organise the trip to Hamm. This was my first year and can't wait to go back

thanks again

Paul


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Yup Paul I've got to agree thanks to the lads for organising yet another spot on trip  

Played Tony and Steve Cheers for a super time.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

snakeman85 said:


> This is just to say thanks to everyone who helped organise the trip to Hamm. This was my first year and can't wait to go back
> 
> thanks again
> 
> Paul


Yup ditto to that.
I dont think i would of wanted to of sorted any thing like that, really felt for steve and tony they looked very stressed out all day.


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi peeps just like to thank tony and steve and whoever else was involed in the organisation for what i thought was a great trip and great expierence had a great time and also met a few of the other weirdos :Na_Na_Na_Nan here too lol thanks again Dean (p.s all snakes arrived home safe n sound)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed it, and thanks for telling us.

out of 140 passengers, two have had a loss, yet that thread has over 1200 views and 64 replies !

Just shows the world we are in !

Thanks again for your appriciation.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Although not a passenger I do not envy the sheer amount of work and organisation it must have taken so well done! I had enough stress just trying to get myself there and 50 reptiles back, I can't imagine the stress of trying to get 140 people there and what probably amounted to many hundreds of animals.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Again a GROSS DANKE to Steve, Tony, their lads and James.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

A huge thanks from me to steve and tony for what must have been a complete :censor: to organise :lol2: great job and cant wait till the september show.

p.s. good to finally put faces to names espec the cheeky folk like diablo


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Hamish said:


> A huge thanks from me to steve and tony for what must have been a complete :censor: to organise :lol2: great job and cant wait till the september show.
> 
> p.s. good to finally put faces to names espec the cheeky folk like diablo


Lol Hamish pleasure to meet you mate  

Faith say thanks for mentioning her bloody nice that is rude scottish folk lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Cheers Hamish, your a star !

Look forward to meeting you again.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Lol Hamish pleasure to meet you mate
> 
> Faith say thanks for mentioning her bloody nice that is rude scottish folk lol


faith ... hmmm faith erm nope cant say i remember her :lol2: only kidding sorry for forgetting you lynn as i am a bad man you can hit paul as he also represents men :bash:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Hamish said:


> faith ... hmmm faith erm nope cant say i remember her :lol2: only kidding sorry for forgetting you lynn as i am a bad man you can hit paul as he also represents men :bash:


LOL Hamish she will kick your arse for calling her Lynn :? its spelt Lin lmao.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Diablo said:


> LOL Hamish she will kick your arse for calling her Lynn :? its spelt Lin lmao.


didnt think she was posh enough to be called lynn but i thought i would give her the benefit of the doubt :whistling2: 

sorry lin :flrt:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yeh guys, wonderful meeting some of you guys and can't wait till sept..although after not getting home till 14.30 im actually still swaying like im on the coach lol..an while Joshua but the new aquisitions away i lay on the bed telling him what to do...just got up with nice cuppa and a hot bath is calling.....

thanks again guys for a trip an a half.....


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cheers all

Fair play to all you 'northeners' you had one hell of a trip !


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> cheers all
> 
> Fair play to all you 'northeners' you had one hell of a trip !


Aye but we're tough :whip:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

lol i don't feel very tough at the moment Robbie....


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Already mentioned in the other thread, but just tomake sure it's in the correct thread, I'll say: 'Thank you guys' : victory:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah cheers to all the team who got it up and running and kept it running,

for my first trip it was great, only 1 problem NO BLOODY MIXED GRILL.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Steve and Tony for organising a great trip, had a good laugh.

One hell of a trip but was worth it, credit due to Jake for flyin solo on coach 1 until Ashford, well done bud 

Had a great time and got on with nearly everyone, 'cept some dodgy looking bloke downstairs from Birmingham or somewhere  :whistling2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Cheers Steve and Tony for organising a great trip, had a good laugh.
> 
> One hell of a trip but was worth it, credit due to Jake for flyin solo on coach 1 until Ashford, well done bud
> 
> Had a great time and got on with nearly everyone, 'cept some dodgy looking bloke downstairs from Birmingham or somewhere  :whistling2:


Oi Roy 

Lol


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

on a serious note i would like to say a big thanks to LIN :whistling2: for taking the time to pm before hamm with details of my badge and then not even charging me for it :flrt:

so i am now pre-ordering a badge for all future hamm trips as it gives me a nice memento :no1:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

here here to all thats been said was a great trip and had such a laugh thanks to everyone who organised it and did all the running about 

cheers guys and gals

Paul

also does anyone know a bloke on coach one called roger battey was just wondering if he was related to me ?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys..............The trip was a major success.......like a well planned militay operation.......:no1:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Big thanks to everyone! Shall go again when im not pregnant LOL

Another big thanks to everyone who looked after me  Much much appreciated!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hamish said:


> on a serious note i would like to say a big thanks to LIN :whistling2: for taking the time to pm before hamm with details of my badge and then not even charging me for it :flrt:
> 
> so i am now pre-ordering a badge for all future hamm trips as it gives me a nice memento :no1:


mmm, hamish me old cocker ! me thinks you are introuble !

Damians mum Donna said thanks for the dagger, she will be seeing you in Sept !!


oooppppps..............


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> mmm, hamish me old cocker ! me thinks you are introuble !
> 
> Damians mum Donna said thanks for the dagger, she will be seeing you in Sept !!
> 
> ...


first of all not a dagger pfft 
The *Sgian Dubh* (pronounced [skiːn dyː], or lightly diphthongised [skiən dyː] "skee(a)n doo") is a ceremonial dagger (Gaelic _sgian_) worn as part of the modern Scottish Highland dress along with the kilt. It is worn tucked into the hose with only the pommel visible.

and secondly I was just trying to give him a wee bit of traditional scottish memorabilia.
why oh why when i try and be nice does it backfire? :blush:

my appologies if i done the wrong thing.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hamish said:


> first of all not a dagger pfft
> The *Sgian Dubh* (pronounced [skiːn dyː], or lightly diphthongised [skiən dyː] "skee(a)n doo") is a ceremonial dagger (Gaelic _sgian_) worn as part of the modern Scottish Highland dress along with the kilt. It is worn tucked into the hose with only the pommel visible.
> 
> and secondly I was just trying to give him a wee bit of traditional scottish memorabilia.
> ...


nah mate, she is messing wiv yah. 

Its up on his wall with his swords.

You were a star wiv the boys and I know both Donna and Steve are grateful to you for keeping an eye on them


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

didnt take much looking after to be honest as they were good as gold until boredom set in on the coach then my snake cane came out :lol2:

looking forward to sept show already. 
i am bloody tired now though as i have had no sleep since getting home around 1pm. 
by the way germany is a fair trek from scotland :lol2::lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hamish said:


> didnt take much looking after to be honest as they were good as gold until boredom set in on the coach then my snake cane came out :lol2:
> 
> looking forward to sept show already.
> i am bloody tired now though as i have had no sleep since getting home around 1pm.
> ...


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Many thanks to the organisers - must have been a nightmare trying to organise everyone under normal circumstances let alone with all the delays and brief panic with receipts and cites... oh, and me trying to smuggle my chameleons on to the coach to avoid them getting too hot :blush: (they were absolutely fine and even laid 3 eggs in transit) and then holding up departure waiting for the German ambo (thanks to steve for your help with that one too)

My condolensces to those who lost animals on the journey, I can't imagine how gutting that must have been, but as has been said, there can be no doubt Steve, Tony and others did their best to ensure the wellbeing of all animals and other passengers. You wouldnt catch me trying to pull off a trip like that, it was exhausting enough as a passenger.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> yeah but you Scots are all hard so you can handle it:lol2:


need sleep to be hard enough to handle the weather, weather or not the misses is gonna give me sex after the mess me and the lads left on friday morning :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Buy her a bnch of flowers, that seems to elp


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hamish said:


> didnt think she was posh enough to be called lynn but i thought i would give her the benefit of the doubt :whistling2:
> 
> sorry lin :flrt:


You are one cheeky man tut tut 
If i was that posh i wouldnt have been standing there talking to a huge hairy scot now would I
:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thanks for the trip guys only one complaint and that was the smell of those germans next time im taking a can of deodrant in to the show :whip:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

awesome show, big thanks here for steve and tony.. and anyone else who helped out


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Faith said:


> You are one cheeky man tut tut
> If i was that posh i wouldnt have been standing there talking to a huge hairy scot now would I
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: cant say you would have but at least you called me a man my misses prefers to call me "arsehole"


----------



## minnow! (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah thanks guy! once again it was awesome!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hamish said:


> :lol2: cant say you would have but at least you called me a man my misses prefers to call me "arsehole"


Aw no your lovely and anyone else that says different (apart from your missus) will answer to the evil loud mouthed woman that shouted at them in ashford and disturbed their dinner lmao.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Faith said:


> Aw no your lovely and anyone else that says different (apart from your missus) will answer to the evil loud mouthed woman that shouted at them in ashford and disturbed their dinner lmao.


lol, T I N T I? lol.. man u DO have a gob:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, T I N T I? lol.. man u DO have a gob:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:bash:
Not as big as your as ive just seen in the pics :whistling2:
And anyway my big mouth came in handy to get all those lazy backsides out of the truck stop :whip:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Faith said:


> :bash:
> Not as big as your as ive just seen in the pics :whistling2:
> And anyway my big mouth came in handy to get all those lazy backsides out of the truck stop :whip:


She needs a big mouth


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Diablo said:


> She needs a big mouth


stop lieing, cause if you were telling the truth lin would have a much bigger smile :whistling2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Hamish said:


> stop lieing, cause if you were telling the truth lin would have a much bigger smile :whistling2:


LMAO Hamish she was smiling


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Faith said:


> Thanks for the trip guys only one complaint and that was the smell of those germans next time im taking a can of deodrant in to the show :whip:


There was a german waitress in the restaurant that was quite fit and smelt really nice.

It's just that you have to choose better who you're going to smell


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hamish said:


> stop lieing, cause if you were telling the truth lin would have a much bigger smile :whistling2:


 
James, did you notice how much she smiled when she saw me ? :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Dexter said:


> There was a german waitress in the restaurant that was quite fit and smelt really nice.
> 
> It's just that you have to choose better who you're going to smell


Ah, dex, that explains why you were drinking so much coffee then !!

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Hmm Tony its not what i've heard she had to squint a touch when she saw you.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Hmm Tony its not what i've heard she had to squint a touch when she saw you.


nah mate, thats her giving me the eye !!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> nah mate, thats her giving me the eye !!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol someones getting confident lately








she was giving you the Evil eye more than likely lmao.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Nige and Teebs :crazy:










Greg (Emma ran away from the picture :whistling2


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Lol someones getting confident lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your prob not wrong mate !


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

@both paul and tony please stop i laughed that much i farted and nearly had a follow through :blush:


----------

